# Ecran ibook cassé - Garantie dénoncée - HELP



## haribo75000 (10 Janvier 2006)

Salut a tous,
Je me retrouve dans une galère désesperante depuis la casse de la partie cristaux liquides de mon ibook 12" (1 mois apres l'achat...) Pour commencer, et c'est pas de la mauvaise foi, l'ecran a recu aucun chocs ni pression particulière avant de céder. Il ne présente dailleurs aucunes rayure ni traces, y compris sur l'ecran exterieur en lui-meme.

Comme on m'avait dis, apple a refusé de le prendre en charge, malgré son état exterieur et apparent "neuf". c'est deja franchement dégueulasse. Le magasin d'achat (fnac) idem, sous couvert d'apple qui refuse de laisser son matériel aux différents S.A.V.

Le devis d'apple : 1300 ¤ pour un appareil qui ma couté 1000 ¤. j'ai refusé :mouais: 

J'ai une assurance (finaref) sur ce bien qui couvre la destruction TOTALE, j'ai cru bien faire en leur envoyant le devis d'apple, mais la prise en charge ou le remboursement  m'a été refusé parceque le bien est "économiquement réparable" et la destruction n'est que partielle  .

Voila, j'ai meme pas eu le temps de savourer mon investissement (énorme vu mon budget) que je me retrouve avec un appareil H.S. Je sais que je peux brancher un écran externe mais franchement, et c compréhensible, ca me fout vraiment les boules.

Je ne sais pas si d'autres utilisateurs du forum ont une experience similaire (jai cherché) et j'aimerais bien savoir si quelqun a pu regler ce meme probleme. Je suis ouvert a toutes les idées, concernant assurance, magasin, apple...

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Laurent_h (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour, 

Je comprend pas bien là....
Ton écran ne marche plus et la garantie d'un an Apple n'est pas valable ? Pourquoi?


----------



## Mille Sabords (10 Janvier 2006)

Si la casse de l'écran a été causée par un iters identifié son assurance responsablité civile doit marcher.


----------



## haribo75000 (10 Janvier 2006)

l'ecran marche, il s'allume, normalement. Il y a une casse sous l'ecran exterieur qui etait minuscule puis a augmenté pour faire tout l'ecran en travers. Le probleme si situe uniquement au niveau des cristaux liquides.

Pour le S.A.V du magasin d'achat, apple dénonce systématiquement la garantie standard dans ces cas la.


----------



## Laurent_h (10 Janvier 2006)

haribo75000 a dit:
			
		

> l'ecran marche, il s'allume, normalement. Il y a une casse sous l'ecran exterieur qui etait minuscule puis a augmenté pour faire tout l'ecran en travers. Le probleme si situe uniquement au niveau des cristaux liquides.
> 
> Pour le S.A.V du magasin d'achat, apple dénonce systématiquement la garantie standard dans ces cas la.



Tu t'en fiche du magasin d'achat, 
Tu appelles dirctement AppleCare et tu verras ce qu'ils te diront.
A défaut, effectivement, l'assurance responsabilité civile d'un ami marchera, il faudra juste lui payer sa franchise (de l'odre de 150¤ en moyenne)


----------



## lamidenis (10 Janvier 2006)

Ouh là là ! 
moi qui allais en acheter un... je freine des deux pieds ! 

J'ai peur d'être emmerdé par une négligence de montage ou de préparation.


----------



## McFlan (10 Janvier 2006)

Pour information, s'ils font état d'une exception pour mettre en oeuvre la garantie, c'est à eux qu'incombe de démontrer que tu as fait qque chose qui te fais sortir le problème de la couverture de la garantie.

En gros, il faut qu'ils prouvent qu'il y a eu un choc!


----------



## totoroi (12 Janvier 2006)

Salut,

ne te laisse pas faire: si ton écran s'est fendu au bout d'un mois sans raison apparente, tu es dans ton droit.

Il ya des associations pour t'épauler et voici un lien notamment d'un type qui a eu un pb équivalent avec son ordinateur chez Surcouf:
http://www.quechoisir.org/Position....dPClassement:58C945F798CAE8CFC1256F01003490A4

Bon courage.


----------



## haribo75000 (14 Janvier 2006)

merci de vos réponses.

L'appareil revient du S.A.V apple. Je prépare un dossier avec tous les refus de prise en charge que j'ai éssuyé. Je vais adresser une copie au directeur de la grande enseigne u je l'ai acheté, a un responsable apple (dailleurs si quelqun aurait des coordonnées fiables a me donner en privé ou ici je suis preneur, je crois que mon adresse email est visible)
ainsi qu'a un avocat "ami", des associations de consommateurs enfin bref, n'etant pas de mauvaise foi, je lacherai pas l'affaire.

Dailleurs, je le répete pour les sceptiques, l'appareil n'a pas la moindre minuscule trace de quoi que ce soit et il n'a subi aucun choc. 

Pour Apple:
1 une pression sur le capot suffirait a exploser les cristaux liquides 
2 un brusque changement de température chaud/froid et qui resterait a prouver...

Je ne remet pas en cause la qualité des produits, j'ai denoncé un vice de fabrication. Ca arrive a toutes les entreprises et bien plus souvent qu'on ne le croit.

Je tiendrai au courant les usagers du forum, si cela peut etre utile a quelqu'un  en esperant que non !!!


----------



## jmg (17 Janvier 2006)

pour la troisième fois l'écran de mon powerbook est HS...et APPLE m'a ponctionné déjà 2X 600 euros et signale que ajd l'appareil est trop agé...alors qu'ils le réparent mal...j'aimerais aussi obtenit une coordonnées pour porter plainte...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

ben les associations de conssomateurs...
regarde sur un moteur de recherche...

monte un dossier, rappel apple pr voir si il change pas de position, pis lance la rpocédure...


----------

